# Extracting a broken sprinkler riser?



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

What part are you trying to get out? Most sprinkler head tools go into a slot in the top, turn a 1/4 turn and catch on a lip to pull up on.


----------



## SinCitySteve (Sep 4, 2010)

The threaded riser snapped off in the pipe. Home depot sold me a pipe extractor that is supposed to catch the inside of the pipe turn it counter-clockwise but all it is doing is scraping out the pipe and that will eventually leave me a smooth surface where the threads meet. I hope I'm explaining this correctly.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like what mechanics call an "easy out." It bites into the broken pipe so you can turn it to the left and unscrew the broken piece out. It shouldn't damage the threads unless you are that far down and keep trying to get a bite and just wear all the pipe away. Try tapping the tool into the broken piece to get a little better bite. I know this will probably be difficult because the line will give under you a little but worth a try. It would probably help to put something under the supply line to support it.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

SinCitySteve said:


> The threaded riser snapped off in the pipe. Home depot sold me a pipe extractor that is supposed to catch the inside of the pipe turn it counter-clockwise but all it is doing is scraping out the pipe and that will eventually leave me a smooth surface where the threads meet. I hope I'm explaining this correctly.


Is the extractor bottoming out in the pipe. What size pipe is the broken rizer in ?? it may be hitting the bottom of the pipe and not letting the extractor catch the pipe. If the pipe is off the main line it is probly 1/2" or maybe it is the black pipe with fitting on the end?? which is 3/8" . The head that came out what size it is 2"-3"-4"- pop up" Can you see the broken piece ? If so a hack saw blade and saw on 1/2 side very carefull and than get a sharp piece and break out the borken piece. Try and not let the broken piece fall down in the pipe . Sound's like get shovel and cut off the elbow or tee and change ?


----------

